# Cauterization of excessive granulation tissue



## lindacoder (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a patient that had a trach placed elsewhere that came in to have it removed. I figure I will have to use E/M code for that but the doctor performed procedure:

The former tracheotomy area was sterilely prepped and draped.  1% lidocaine with epinephrine was used to anesthetize the surrouding skin tissue.l The hypertrophic granulation tissue was then grasped and gently teased upwards and electrocautery was then used to cauterize it at its base to excise some excessive tissue as well as to cauterize the raw surfaces of it. With this it involuted fairly well. There was no evidence of bleeding. Patient tolerated the procedure well.  I counseled the patient on how to care for the wound with twice a day gentle cleansing followed by triple antibiotic ointment application over the area, then followed by Xerofoam gauze and dry dressing held in by tape.  I would like to see the patient back next week for evaluation of her wounds.

Seems more involved than 17250.  Is there a code I can use??????

Thanks


----------

